# O bom tempo de outono



## Relâmpago (11 Out 2007 às 18:27)

Olá a todos

Situação típica: um anticiclone centrado nas Ilhas Britânicas. É este tipo de situação que é a responsável, na maior parte das vezes, pelo bom tempo outonal.







Será que iremos ter um outono seco? Seria mau para a economia do País. Veremos o que traz Novembro.


----------



## duncan (12 Out 2007 às 07:59)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Situação típica: um anticiclone centrado nas Ilhas Britânicas. É este tipo de situação que é a responsável, na maior parte das vezes, pelo bom tempo outonal.
> 
> ...



bem espero estar enganado, mas há dois adois anos atrás quando houve a seca no nosso pais,o mes de outubro começou assim com a percipitaçao abaixo da média e porlongo-se durante todo o inverno .


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2007 às 10:49)

Pois é exactamente isso que está previsto acontecer ...
Todo o Outono deve-se o anticiclone nas Ilhas Britânicas estando por vezes estacionado  a oeste das mesmas ....
As previsões sazonais indicam todo o Outono/Inverno seco ... com pequena excepção de Novembro!!


----------



## belem (12 Out 2007 às 12:34)

Interessante, mas penso que é muito prematuro fazer previsões dessas.
As probabilidades de erro são muito grandes...


----------



## Skizzo (1 Nov 2007 às 22:45)

Este anticiclone é o responsável por trazer akelas ondas de calor no verão em julho e agosto de outros anos certo?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2007 às 23:05)

Skizzo disse:


> Este anticiclone é o responsável por trazer akelas ondas de calor no verão em julho e agosto de outros anos certo?



Sim ás vezes em conjunto com um fluxo tropical de sul 

Vai a esse site poderás ficar mais esclarecido http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main068.htm


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Nov 2007 às 21:15)

*O verão às portas do inverno*

Olá a todos

Embora agradável, esta situação pode vir a revelar-se preocupante:






Novembro é, normalmente, um dos meses em que a pluviosidade é maior. Se passar "em branco", podemos ter sérios problemas a nível de economia. Talvez esteja a ser pessimista, pois ainda a procissão vai no adro, isto é, ainda estamos no início de Novembro.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2007 às 21:23)

*Re: O verão às portas do inverno*

Relâmpago calma hoje ainda é dia 4 de Novembro mas mesmo que o ano venha a ser seco o Verão depois compensa (em termos de precepitação)  os nossos Outonos e Invernos tem apenas dois modelos distintos secos e frios ou tempestuosos e amenos  só podemos olhar para previsões dos próximos três dias e mesmo assim sabe Deus para lá disso são só suposições o anticiclone vai começar a partir para Norte/Oeste não tarda.

Deixo aqui um ditado popular 

"Se o Inverno não erra caminho, tê-lo-ei pelo S. Martinho." 

O S.Martinho é dia 11 de Novembro.


----------



## RufyGolfo (11 Nov 2007 às 18:09)

Pois bem ,o 11 de Novembro já cá canta e nem chuva nem frio.!!
Cada vez penso mais em modelos climáticos como os de "Al Gore" e naquele filme "O dia depois de Amanhã".
Era um filme, mas isto cada vez se parece mais com a realidade...
Penso que a continuar assim, dificeis tempos se avizinham...


----------

